# So when do you admit you have a problem?



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 7, 2022)

Finished up going through all my freezer and updated my freezer app.  Man what a chore.  This every thing I have and I live alone.  I have started taking my left overs to buddies at our weekly brewery meeting.  I have got to stop looking at sale ads!!!


----------



## Ringer (Jan 7, 2022)

I fail to see any issue here. Looks solid to me.


----------



## ofelles (Jan 7, 2022)

I DON"T have a problem.....I don't.......I don't.......I don'T!!!


----------



## crippledcracker (Jan 7, 2022)

They have support groups for this type of addiction.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 7, 2022)

I see a little OCD going on with the lists!!! j/k. I should do that. But I guess I like getting frost bite when trying to find something!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 7, 2022)

What is the name of the app you're using?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 7, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I see a little OCD going on with the lists!!! j/k. I should do that. But I guess I like getting frost bite when trying to find something!





Steve H said:


> What is the name of the app you're using?


I had no idea what I had or where it would be!  It's called Frizor.  Works with phone and PC.  Free and really works good.  I use mic to record names.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 7, 2022)

Only problem I see is something falling out and landing on my big toe.
Jim


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 7, 2022)

I gotta take some pics but I'll be back for this one   

Robert


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 7, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Only problem I see is something falling out and landing on my big toe.
> Jim


That why I put those crates in.  I did break a toe from something falling out!


----------



## DougE (Jan 7, 2022)

I don't really see a problem so long as the stuff actually gets used before it ruins.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 7, 2022)

I agree with most here. I don’t see a problem!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 7, 2022)

Well here it is, or rather here they are, but I'm not sure if I have a problem...

Freezer of the garage fridge. Mostly my wife's stuff...






Chest freezer in the garage...






Upright freezer in the garage...






May not be organized, but I pretty much know what I have and where it's at. I may need to check out that app, though. The freezer for the refrigerator in the house is about 3/4 full, too. If we lose power for an extended period of time, well I'd rather not think about that...


----------



## DougE (Jan 7, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> If we lose power for an extended period of time, well I'd rather not think about that...


I'd say you could have a humongous cook and give it out to the pan handlers littering the stop lights and off ramps everywhere, but most of them look like they could use to skip a few meals.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 7, 2022)

I don't see a problem here other than knowing what you have. I have a general idea but have to look through every now and then.
I try to keep organized but it falls apart quickly. An "app" would be just something else to keep track of....


----------



## texomakid (Jan 7, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I see a little OCD going on with the lists!!! j/k. I should do that. But I guess I like getting frost bite when trying to find something!


LMAO.... I have this vision in my head of Steve slinging frozen goods looking for what's at the bottom of the freezer ... I resemble this too


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 7, 2022)

GonnaSmoke
 , looks like you and I have identical situations. Alarms on my freezers in case.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 7, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> GonnaSmoke
> , looks like you and I have identical situations. Alarms on my freezers in case.


What do you use for alarms in your freezers? I have a deep freeze and fridge freezer in shop. Deep freeze is the newest freezer but fridge freezer is old.

Brian, do you know if fridge app can be synced between 2 phones, so my wife and I can both use it?

Ryan


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 7, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Well here it is, or rather here they are, but I'm not sure if I have a problem...
> 
> If we lose power for an extended period of time, well I'd rather not think about that...



I live in an area where we have very shallow rooted fir trees.  We loose power at least twice a year, many times for over a day or two.

We have a generator that powers all of the freezers and the furnace for that exact problem.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 7, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> What do you use for alarms in your freezers? I have a deep freeze and fridge freezer in shop. Deep freeze is the newest freezer but fridge freezer is old.
> 
> Brian, do you know if fridge app can be synced between 2 phones, so my wife and I can both use it?
> 
> Ryan


For a freezer you would need an inverse alarm :),  I think the alarm is that the internet goes out.  That's what everyone complains about here. 

The app probably is hosted in the cloud, so more then likely will be synced.  Just like the wine cellar app I use.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm the same here . Deep freeze in the basement . Garage fridge  freezer  and the house fridge freezer . Packed full . Like you say , I have to dig to know what I have . Had another fridge freezer that went down . Need to replace it .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 7, 2022)

Our freezers look like Brian's! Lol!  But we do spread our food amongst different freezers so if one would die and we didn't notice we would lose a little bit of many items. So not long ago I ground close to 100 lbs of venison burger,  we put some in all freezers ( 3 fridge freezers, 1 upright, and 3 deep freezers). 

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 7, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> ...
> View attachment 521381


It all appears similar to my freezers (at home)
What is the *expired* tag on many items?



Nefarious said:


> I live in an area where we have very shallow rooted fir trees.  We loose power at least twice a year, many times for over a day or two.
> 
> We have a generator that powers all of the freezers and the furnace for that exact problem.


I bought a generator while living in PNW for that very thing.  
The longest power outage was while we were visiting family over Christmas.
Fortunately, our friends (and neighbors) weren't happy about no power so they moved into our house for the duration.
I was happy as the house stayed warm and the freezers cold.
Used the generator once for power outage since moving to MN


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 7, 2022)

Sorry I must be missing something with all the pictures in this post. 
Looks like both of mine ...

But I bet the your alarms don't sound like mine 

It's a high pitched screaming in my ears , WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO EAT ALL THIS , AND STOP BUYING MEAT

David


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 7, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Sorry I must be missing something with all the pictures in this post.
> Looks like both of mine ...
> 
> But I bet the your alarms don't sound like mine
> ...


I wasn't sure what alarms people were talking about.  Now I know.  I've learned to ignore those.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 7, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> I wasn't sure what alarms people were talking about.  Now I know.  I've learned to ignore those.



They are so relentless, worse than my Tinnitus,   Hard to ignore

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 7, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Sorry I must be missing something with all the pictures in this post.
> Looks like both of mine ...
> 
> But I bet the your alarms don't sound like mine
> ...


Aren't those more like suggested guidelines not rules? 
My wife usually knows it's not safe to let me walk past a meat counter by myself! Kinda like a kid in a candy store! I think I'm gonna start telling her it's carb friendly!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 7, 2022)

I had to go to the store this morning before the storm hit.  And was TOLD as I left Just milk and bread,
we don't need any meat, so just for spite I brought home a pack of Hotdogs...  and I got that look again, but it was worth it    

David


----------



## tallbm (Jan 7, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Finished up going through all my freezer and updated my freezer app.  Man what a chore.  This every thing I have and I live alone.  I have started taking my left overs to buddies at our weekly brewery meeting.  I have got to stop looking at sale ads!!!
> 
> View attachment 521383
> View attachment 521384
> ...


Wow!  I think u are set for a year or so hahaha.

It's funny because I fill my little bit of freezer space for the year when hunting and then just eat through it unless I need a particular meat to smoke which I dont have.

I'm fortunate and in my area I don't really have to buy and freeze Pork Butts or whole packer briskets. They go on sale every month and often a couple of times a month.

Steaks also go on sale almost weekly in a rotation of like Ribeye, NY Strip, and T-Bone so I really don't have to buy steaks and freeze either, I just have to wait.

Being this fortunate allows me to use my freezer space for my sausage making, freezing vac sealed smoked food, and other less common things like my pure venison grind or when I grind briskets and pork butts for ground meat :)


----------



## Steve H (Jan 8, 2022)

texomakid said:


> LMAO.... I have this vision in my head of Steve slinging frozen goods looking for what's at the bottom of the freezer ... I resemble this too



I resemble that statement!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 8, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> What do you use for alarms in your freezers? I have a deep freeze and fridge freezer in shop. Deep freeze is the newest freezer but fridge freezer is old.
> 
> Brian, do you know if fridge app can be synced between 2 phones, so my wife and I can both use it?
> 
> Ryan


I know it syncs between phone and PC.  Should between phones also.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 8, 2022)

I glad I not alone.  I am addicted to grocery sales.  Problem I have stuff been in there for several years now.  Every time I start making progress I fill back up again.  Like Carlo says we have good sales constantly around here.  Need to take a break.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 8, 2022)

Nope! You're not alone. Our biggest problem is that as well. Or we forget to take something out at the last minute. So, we go to the store and buy it again.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 8, 2022)

As most have said, I see no problems here, only folks being in a state of preparedness...at least that's my justification    It served us and the neighbors well early last year when the snow and ice storm hit and the city was totally shut down for a week and all the grocery stores were empty.

Big upright in the garage. This is all beef, most cut from huge primal cuts into steaks and roasts







Some homemade sausage






Small freezer in the garage. Top shelf is a whole packer brisket, some top sirloin roasts, and top sirloin steaks. Bottom shelf is 8 tri tip roasts






Overflow freezer #1 in the utility room. This is all pork products






Homemade bacon, Canadian bacon, and dried beef






Overflow freezer #2 in the utility room. Just some assorted stuff






More sausage






Leftover freezer in the kitchen. I just cleaned this out the other day. Got some prime rib, brisket, and polled pork






I gotta say, as overindulgent as it may seem, it sure is nice to be able to walk to any of the freezers and grab whatever you fancy that day. The variety we have on hand without having to run to the store every time we want something is a blessing.

Great thread Brian!!

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 8, 2022)

I hit GFS everyweek . I figured out when they got a  delivery , and I go the next morning early . These were weekly runs in 2020 and 2021 . I still have a bunch of it in the chest freezer downstairs . The bacon and hot dogs were every other week . I don't even freeze them , we just eat off of it over the 2 week span . They rest gets broke down different ways for different cooks . Some got vac'd and into the SV for a long soak , then into the freezer . That way when I want it , it only takes 3 or 4 hours from frozen in the SV , instead of 30  . The pork goes for sausage and hams . I was grinding most of the briskets because ground beef was 8 bucks a pound , and the brisket was $2.98 . 
The bacon is pretty good . At 4 bucks a pound ( back then ) it's great .


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 8, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> As most have said, I see no problems here, only folks being in a state of preparedness...



Robert you're more organized than I am, but I have had friends tell me that if *"IT"* hits the fan, they're coming to my house... I do feed a small crowd a few times each week so I like to be prepared...


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 8, 2022)

This is what I use








						Fridge/Freezer Thermometer  (RT801)
					

Specializing in cool, unique and professional temperature tools. Super-Fast thermocouples, thermistors, infrared thermometers, data logging and more.




					www.thermoworks.com


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 8, 2022)

Brokenhandle
  these work for me because freezer in basement and in attached garage. Out building , wouldn't hear. Haven't investigated anything from phone app.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 8, 2022)

Case in point. Ann went to the store for a "few" things. Came back with 10 pounds of chicken breasts. And 35 pounds of pork loin. Ground up 10 pounds. Made 5 pounds hot sausage. Left the rest in bulk. Sliced rest for future meals. And cut up 2.5 pounds for gyro's for tomorrow. The freezers are getting really full! Not a bad thing.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 8, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Case in point. Ann went to the store for a "few" things. Came back with 10 pounds of chicken breasts. And 35 pounds of pork loin. Ground up 10 pounds. Made 5 pounds hot sausage. Left the rest in bulk. Sliced rest for future meals. And cut up 2.5 pounds for gyro's for tomorrow. The freezers are getting really full! Not a bad thing.
> View attachment 521455


Nice haul there, Steve. I'm always on the lookout for a deal and will buy larger quantities to put in the freezer. Long run that saves me a lot of money, when I want to cook something and I don't have to run to the store and pay the regular price...


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 8, 2022)

Mine looks the same way.  Think about it.  When the zombie apocalypse comes those on SMF will be the ones eating well.  I have a smoker, over a cord of wood and over 100 lbs of meat.  I will survive it.  I better go out to get more, just in case.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 8, 2022)

Left to my own devices...mine would look the same.  My wife keeps me in check...most of the time.  But I see beef on sale and I just want to load up.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 8, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Nice haul there, Steve. I'm always on the lookout for a deal and will buy larger quantities to put in the freezer. Long run that saves me a lot of money, when I want to cook something and I don't have to run to the store and pay the regular price...



I didn't even know the loins were on sale. 35 pounds for 40.00 was a no brainer. Thankfully Ann knows a deal when it presents itself.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 8, 2022)

With all the fishing the wife and I do,  we can't help but keep garage freezers #1 and #2 full.  Rotating inventory is always a fun thing to do. Brrrrrrrr.

#1 with Salmon, albacore, Dungeness crab, lemon cubes, etc.   And we're going out tomorrow for more crab?    WTF  !?!  (*W*here's *T*he *F*ish) 








#2 which houses our rock cod, ling cod, Halibut and whatever.







My Acu.Rite temp meter keeping an eye.......or ear on the freezers temps


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 8, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> This is what I use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be ordering.  Thanks



cmayna said:


> With all the fishing the wife and I do,  we can't help but keep garage freezers #1 and #2 full.  Rotating inventory is always a fun thing to do. Brrrrrrrr.
> 
> #1 with Salmon, albacore, Dungeness crab, lemon cubes, etc.   And we're going out tomorrow for more crab?    WTF  !?!  (*W*here's *T*he *F*ish)


I want to move in with you!..Been long time since had any kind of crab $$$.  I love fish and seafood.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 8, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I didn't even know the loins were on sale. 35 pounds for 40.00 was a no brainer.


Absolutely...


----------



## clifish (Jan 8, 2022)

Just found out my FIL was given a brand new chest freezer (he lives a mile away)  He even put an electrical outlet next to it in the garage (retired Local 3 Electrician).  He only lives in NY 6 months of the year and eats out 2 out of 3 meals a day.  I just got a new storage freezer to fill...time to hit up restaurant depot and buy 40lbs of chicken beast for .89/lb and some tri-tips!  Brian I need to get that app.


----------



## clifish (Jan 8, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I had no idea what I had or where it would be!  It's called Frizor.  Works with phone and PC.  Free and really works good.  I use mic to record names.


must not be an IOS (apple) app,  I could not find it


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hahahaha, so familiar!
My garage freezer crapped out during a hot spell last summer, and since I only have 3 large coolers, I had to make a Sofie's choice about what to keep and what to throw away, while I hunted for a new one, pronto. (Hint, most of my wife's frozen diet crap went into the latter category.)
Anyway, when a store has pork butt on sale for $.99 lb, or whole chickens for $.88 lb, what are you supposed to do? Walk away? Forget it. My problem is when I visit my local Restaurant Depot or Business Costco and see the case prices. I once got some boneless chicken thigh meat for $.48 lb. at RD. Problem was, it came in a 40 lb box.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 8, 2022)

Point for your organization skills Brian.    

I live alone, too and in just 600 square feet.  I have to pass up deals regularly but it's never easy and doesn't get easier with time.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 9, 2022)

clifish said:


> must not be an IOS (apple) app,  I could not find it


Google play and search for Frizor App. On a laptop search for Frizor app...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 9, 2022)

clifish said:


> must not be an IOS (apple) app,  I could not find it











						Frizor - manage contents of yo - Apps on Google Play
					

Frizor is an app that will permit you to manage contents of your freezer.




					play.google.com
				







__





						Frizor
					






					quoidonc.com
				




Can we access it on iPhone / iPad?
There is no iPhone application but it is possible to use the web application: https://quoidonc.com/frizor/app-frizor.


----------



## clifish (Jan 9, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Frizor - manage contents of yo - Apps on Google Play
> 
> 
> Frizor is an app that will permit you to manage contents of your freezer.
> ...


yeah,  I have ios...I found a different app will need to take the time to set it up.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 10, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> we don't need any meat, so just for spite I brought home a pack of Hotdogs... and I got that look again, but it was worth it



I do that all the time. I get home from the store and my wife says "I thought you were only going for a couple things" Walked with two packer briskets the other day...she loved that one.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 10, 2022)

My canned goods is a whole different story.  Run out of places to stash them!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 10, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> My canned goods is a whole different story. Run out of places to stash them!


My Son works at a Grocery store . I catch him " shrinking out " my pantry all the time . 
I have a good stock in there , but he goes thru and date checks everything , and starts tossing it .


----------



## rkrider99 (Jan 10, 2022)

I admit I have a problem, especially over the last 2 months.
We have a chest freezer packed to the top. Digging around for stuff, I take stuff out and put it on a shelf, or even on the floor. I find what I'm looking for, close the freezer door and walk away. The next day, the wife walks out into the garage and says, wow, it really stinks.
I've spoiled over $200 of meat in the last 2 months doing that. I have to find a better way.
Lately, I don't pull anything out of the freezer, just pile it to one side, then the other until I find what I'm looking for.


----------



## DougE (Jan 10, 2022)

rkrider99 said:


> We have a chest freezer packed to the top. Digging around for stuff


There is the main reason I will never have a chest freezer. I can guaranty you that the chances of whatever I want being at the very bottom are at, or near  100%


----------



## tallbm (Jan 10, 2022)

DougE said:


> There is the main reason I will never have a chest freezer. I can guaranty you that the chances of whatever I want being at the very bottom are at, or near  100%


I was told once to buy a stand up freezer no matter what.  I could have bought a chest freezer 3 times the size of my standup freezer for about the same money.  I would not change my decision one bit now.  Plus I needed a smaller stand up freezer so it's perfect!

I never guess at whats in mine hahaha


----------



## OldSmoke (Jan 11, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> And was TOLD as I left Just milk and bread



I have been disinvited to shopping day. And under NO circumstances will she send me unaccompanied to the store for just one or two items.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 11, 2022)

rkrider99 said:


> We have a chest freezer packed to the top. Digging around for stuff, I take stuff out and put it on a shelf, or even on the floor.



I feel your pain. We had chest freezers when I was growing up and I hated it every time mom sent me to get something. This is the exact reason I bought a huge upright. It was $1200 brand new at Sears outlet store and I got it "scratch and dent" (ever so slightly) for $400. Well worth it to me.

Robert


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 16, 2022)

I ended up getting these monitors.  Have good range as I had to drive all the way down the street to not get 2nd not to pair with first.  Got 3 freezers and a fridge on them.  I have to toss three cooks this last week due to in freezer to long.  Kind of took the wind out of my sails!  Once had left freezer door open and everything was starting to thaw.  I got those strap locks on them now.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 16, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I ended up getting these monitors.  Have good range as I had to drive all the way down the street to not get 2nd not to pair with first.  Got 3 freezers and a fridge on them.  I have to toss three cooks this last week due to in freezer to long.  Kind of took the wind out of my sails!  Once had left freezer door open and everything was starting to thaw.  I got those strap locks on them now.
> 
> View attachment 522379


Where did you get them from? Or who makes them?

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 16, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Where did you get them from? Or who makes them?
> 
> Ryan


I only had for couple days so cant say really say much other than they working good right now.  There are AMIR Refrigerator Thermometer, Wireless Indoor Outdoor Thermometer from Amazon.  $19.  I used my points to get 2.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 16, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I only had for couple days so cant say really say much other than they working good right now.  There are AMIR Refrigerator Thermometer, Wireless Indoor Outdoor Thermometer from Amazon.  $19.  I used my points to get 2.


whats the range on them.  Could you take the monitor part with the screen and alarms indoors?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 16, 2022)

tallbm said:


> whats the range on them.  Could you take the monitor part with the screen and alarms indoors?


I am using them close but I walked two houses down to set the 2nd up and it still picked up the first ones in the house.  I had to drive down the street to get out of range.


----------

